# here's Tater Tot



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

the newest doe from South Dakota Serfling Farms,, out of Avian Acres WVL Adonis and Sandy Hollow UK Elite







ite
She is so friendly and I'll be picking her up Monday.. and I aint throught shoppin yet.......why? cause today is my birthday and these goats are my present to myself...giggles,, hubby is on the road driving 18 wheeler and I got away with it lmao


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!

What else are you looking for? I have a couple kids that I will be putting up for sale - just deciding which boy and girl I am keeping, and then selling a boy and girl


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I dont really know yet,, I've got dibs on two other goats a doe and a mature buck.. and if I can swing it another doeling that is still nursing,, it just depends on the cash flo and my mood at the time of sighting , for some reason I cant open the links on your for sale link.. what gives.. ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh she is very pretty! Congrats! ...I buy goats for my birthday gifts too.  :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is cute!
Yep B-Day, Mothers Day any excuse to buy me more goats.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of people seem to be getting spotted buckskins right now. I had one born this year I'm retaining. I LOVE buckskins with lots of splashy white!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty little lady  

The kids that come from Tater and your new boy should be adorable and flashy :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice........ :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is really pretty! Congrats! Make sure to also post pics of the others you get! Lol.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

My other half drives 18 wheelers too...So thanks for clueing me in on how I can get away with adopting some more babies


----------

